

NoSQLIndia is online on September 26th - bosky101
http://nosqlindia.pbworks.com
agenda for the day, interviews, chat, etc
======
paraschopra
Is there anyway to edit that Wiki page without registering for an account?

~~~
bosky101
that might probably make it an easier spam-target. and if i were pbworks - at
some point the freemium model might have to equate to new user-registrations

~B

